# [tư Vấn] Cần Kiêng Cữ Gì Trong Ăn Uống Khi Bị Vết Sẹo



## conmecua (3 Tháng tư 2017)

Chào cả nhà.Có mẹ nào vừa sinh em bé như em không? Sinh xong nhìn mình lại nghĩ về một thời hoàng kim ngày xưa các mẹ ạ. Ngày trước bụng phẳng eo thon, chồng hiện tại là người yêu em hồi ấy hay xoa xoa bụng em còn bảo sao mềm và êm như da em bé vậy. Bây giờ người ngợm nứt vết nứt chằng chịt, chưa kể là em sinh mổ. Thỉnh thoảng cả nhà nằm ôm nhau, anh ấy hay lấy tay xoa xoa bụng em rờ rờ chỗ sẹo vết mổ to như… con rết. Lúc ra tháng em thèm rau muống quá không nhịn được nên có ăn nên chỗ vết mổ bị đùn thịt, sẹo bây giờ cũng phải cỡ ngón tay út. Chồng em cũng hay an ủi vợ là không sao mặc đồ cũng chẳng ai thấy. Nhưng là phụ nữ thấy mình xấu đi cũng buồn phải không các chị. Giờ em cũng chẳng biết phải làm sao cho mất bớt mấy vết rạn da và đặc biệt là “ con rết “ trên bụng em nữa, có chị nào lấy lại đc form người và làn da tuổi trẻ không chia sẻ cho em với ạ, chứ em vẫn còn rất nhiều bikini đi biển chưa kịp mặc T.T


----------



## conmecua (7 Tháng bảy 2017)

Methuphuong đã viết:


> Mẹ nó dùng thử cái Skincol chưa, mẹ chồng tớ chỉ đó, tớ sinh thường nên chưa thử xem thế nào.


Em chưa thử ạ nhưng mà bác sĩ bảo sẹo của em khó lành mà cũng khó chữa lắm. Phải nhờ đến bệnh viện thẩm mỹ thôi ạ. Đứa em dâu em cũng mới sinh mổ đây ạ, không biết dùng sản phẩm này có hiệu quả không nữa


----------



## conmecua (13 Tháng bảy 2017)

dongnamphuong đã viết:


> Lúc ý mà chị chủ topic bôi Skincol sớm là giờ đẹp rồi ý. Chị này muốn đẹp thì chỉ có nước can thiệp bằng phẫu thuật hoặc các cơ sở spa uy tín thôi do sẹo cũng lâu lành ý, mấy pp dân gian thì chỉ bớt bớt thôi mà cũng lâu lắm mới có kết quả


Nghe chị nói mà em buồn quá cơ, em cũng cố gắng bôi kem trị rạn các thứ từ tháng thứ 4 đến hết thai kì mà nó vẫn còn rạn sâu lắm. Còn sẹo mổ này chắc phải đi thẩm mỹ lại thôi ạ, do cơ địa em xấu nên nó thành sẹo lồi ghê quá. giờ gái nào mà bị như em là phải rỉ tai dặn trước thui


----------



## vanltk778 (13 Tháng bảy 2017)

Mình cũng bị sẹo mổ, giờ nhìn rất lồi và xấu. ko biết làm thế nào cho hết đây


----------

